# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  ( وقليل من عبادي الشكور )

## للجنة ساعية

مر سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ذات يوم برجل في السوق.
فإذا بالرجل يدعوا ويقول :
اللهم اجعلني من عبادك القليل... 
اللهم اجعلني من عبادك القليل .. 

فقال له سيدنا عمر : 
من أين أتيت بهذا الدعاء ..؟؟

فقال الرجل :ان الله يقول في كتابه العزيز ,,((وَقَلِيلٌ مِّنْ عِبَادِيَ الشَّكُورُ)).

فبكى سيدنا عمر.......وقال : 
كل الناس آفقه منك يا عمر ؛ اللهم اجعلنا من عبادك القليل .

فاليوم إذا نصحت أحداً بترك معصية كان رده: أكثر الناس تفعل ذلك .. لست وحدي !! 

ولو بحثت عن كلمة " أكثر الناس " في القرآن لوجدت بعدها 
(ﻻ‌ يعلمون - ﻻ‌ يشكرون - ﻻ‌ يؤمنون)

ولو بحثت عن كلمة " أكثرهم " لوجدت بعدها (فاسقون - يجهلون - معرضون - ﻻ‌ يعقلون - ﻻ‌ يسمعون)

فكن أنت من القليل الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم :
{ وقليل من عبادي الشكور }
{ وما آمن معه إﻻ‌ قليل }
{ ثلة من اﻷ‌ولين وقليل من اﻵ‌خرين }

صراحة هذا الموضوع من المواضيع المفيده التي يجب ان نتراسل بها في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي..

شكراً لمن ارسلها لي .. و وددت ان اشارككم بها .....

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## مغفرة الشاطر

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ~الشوق~

الحمدلله

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
" الحمُد لله لا نُحصي ثناءً عَليك " 

جزاكِ الله جنّاتٍ عَاليَه قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَه ♥

**- الْحَمْدُ لِلَّه عَدَدَ خَلْقِهِ ، وَرِضَا نَفْسِهِ ، وَزِنَةَ عَرْشِهِ ، وَمِدَادَ كَلِمَاتِهِ* 
*عددَ كلِّ شيءٍ و مِلْءَ كلِّ شيءٍ

*

----------


## تباركت ربنا

لاله الا الله
جزاكي الله تعالى الاجر والثواب

----------

